# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer Eblis $550 Need a Moderator

## AccountShark

Scammer
Ownedcore Name: Eblis
Skype Name: mr.sklith
Paypal Name: [email protected]
Other payment method:
Ownedcore scam link: 843 Grand Marshal Warrior, Challenge modes, Mounts, titles, and more!

Other sites scam link:

Did you use a middleman?: No

Explain what happened:

Apologies in advance because this will be a long post.

On September, 28th I added Eblis on Skype in regards to a "Grand Marshall Warrior" account he was selling. All went well at first, and he even showed me the account via screenshare on Skype which was nice. So I paid for the account and figured we were good to go. I sold a level 90 druid right off the bat without any issue, expecting to turn a decent profit off this account, which the OO was completely aware of at the time of the sale. Two days later, on Saturday, the person I sold the 90 Druid to contacts me saying the transfer was reversed. This has NEVER happened to me, but I guess after only a day Blizzard can still authorize reversals. Check my email to find a password-reset email for the WoW account I bought from him. Tried logging into the account and the email I was using previously was no longer listed. Contacted Blizzard and they said someone had appealed to them that their account was hacked. Contacted the OO via text message, who I assume was Eblis from the forums, even though he denies owning the OwnedCore account (I have proof of him saying this via text), and he denied recalling the account. He kept denying it even after I presented evidence from Blizzard, that someone had contacted them earlier that morning and recalled the account. Only the OO can do this, right? I told him that if he really didn't do it, he would give me the ID pictures to help me recover it... First mistake. I should have appealed what happened right away to OwnedCore and PayPal, but I really wanted that account more than the money. He sends me two ID pictures after a lot of negotiating, but Blizzard wanted more, and the OO said he was in Mexico at the time so it took over a day for him to provide all the right documentation for an account recovery. He eventually did and I was able to get back into the account. First thing I noticed was a ticket to recover the hacked account, opened Saturday morning. So I thought everything was good at that point. Managed to flip another toon and return the 90 Druid to the buyer so that was nice, expecting to make a little more than what I paid by the end of stripping the whole account. On October 4th, however, the account got hit with a 6-month ban for botting. I don't know the first thing about bots or how to run them. So I appealed it to Blizzard and they opted to uphold the ban, because a rotation bot was used a month and a half ago, way before I bought it. The OO, Eblis, or whoever I talked to on Skype and in text neglected to mention that a bot was used on this license. When I showed him the screenshot of the Blizzard chat, he still denied using the bot, like he denied recalling the account even though he had all the right identification. I wasn't advertised an at-risk account, and after the fact I was even told a bot wasn't used despite the evidence presented. So I gave him two options. 

1. He can lose two PayPal disputes to me and I won't open a scam report with the forums and he can keep the account that will be unbanned in 6 months.
2. He can attempt to fight the PayPal disputes and I will report this to the forums and get his WoW account banned.

If it's not bad already, this is where it gets bad. He chooses option number two, saying I got the account banned and it's my responsibility, and that since I already sold some of the toons it's not his problem. I have text messages to prove everything. He said I was threatening him and also made a vague threat that hinted toward reporting me for Identity Theft because of the two toons I sold off the account, even though I have proof of never providing his ID to any of my buyers. They don't need them for invididual character purchases. So, this guy is making me feel pretty crazy and worn out right about now. He isn't honest and lies through text because he knows I can use anything he says against him, but I do have proof of him denying recalling the account, proof of him denying the bot, and proof of threatening to blackmail me. Am I in the right to want to dispute this? Because if I had known a bot had been used from the start, I would not have paid $550 at all for an at-risk account. He's honestly got me scared of legal action, but I know I didn't do anything punishable. I'm just tired of dealing with him and his dishonesty and circular arguments. 

Would like some advice on the issue and possible action taken against this person's account. I can validate all of my claims with proof and witnesses if necessary. Thanks for looking over this.

Proof: 
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
http://imgur.com/a/8o3Yz
http://imgur.com/a/QfYGw
https://i.imgur.com/voyYtH8.png
http://imgur.com/a/mlaet
http://imgur.com/a/AnXSQ

LOTS of text messages:
WARNING: STRONG LANGUAGE
Edit: Removed text message evidence per offender's request.
(Phone number matches the one he provided in Skype)

Here's a weird screenshot of him sending me a Btag request. Skilth was his old btag, and Eblis is on his friends list.
http://imgur.com/a/RHCUE

EVEN WEIRDER the name and location on the account is attached to an obituary. The last 4 digits of the phone number doesn't match the person's who claims to own the account either. Wondering if he could be using a dead person's ID. The address on his license does not match the address on his WoW account (not pictured for obvious reasons).
http://imgur.com/a/Jdih8


The whole situation sketches me out. I feel like I've been upfront and honest about everything from the start with him, and maybe that's where I went wrong.

----------


## AccountShark

Update: He's now saying he will only send a refund if all the toons I sold will be transferred back. I can't do that because I would be ripping off my buyers. I believe while the account was in my possession I am allowed to do what I want with it, and he was aware that I had intentions of reselling when he sold it to me. He's being completely terrible about the whole issue, and he's obsessed with the fact that I made money off the account while I had it. I cut him a ton of slack when he recalled it the first time, but now I'm thinking I should have disputed it then. I still don't think I should be liable for an at-risk account though, especially when I was under the impression it was safe. Nobody would pay $550 for something they thought might get banned in the future.

Will update with text messages when I get to a computer. Could really use some advice for beating this guy.

Edit: Removed text message evidence per offender's request.

WARNING: STRONG LANGUAGE (Sorry, normally cool-headed but this guy has been busting my nerves since I bought the account)

Don't think it's possible considering the state of his account, but if he does manage one, a successful recall and reversal of the character transfers would hurt the three people I sold to who invested their money into this account like me.

----------


## Eryx

OK, thanks for reporting, please keep up updated!

----------


## AccountShark

> OK, thanks for reporting, please keep up updated!


Updated, thanks for looking into this.

----------


## Eblis

I would like to ask you to please remove my phone number from a public post.

I have no problem refunding your money but I do expect to get what I sold back.. It's a pretty simple concept really.

----------


## AccountShark

> I would like to ask you to please remove my phone number from a public post.
> 
> I have no problem refunding your money but I do expect to get what I sold back.. It's a pretty simple concept really.


Removed that evidence. If any moderators want to see it I can send the links via PM.

I'm not going to turn around and tell my buyers that they can't have those toons anymore, and I shouldn't have to. Frankly, I could keep this account for six months until the ban expires, but I didn't pay for that either. I paid for an active account without any risk of being banned, and I have an explicit statement from you that says you never botted on the suspended license even though Blizzard says otherwise. On the other hand, why would I want to keep an account for six months when you recalled it after only two days? Already fooled me once, not going to happen again.

I wouldn't hand over the account before a refund either. There's no guarantee those transfers are even reversible, so if you're counting on an account-recovery ticket to undo the transfers, there's a big possibility it wouldn't work anyway.

----------


## Eblis

Thank you for that... 

I've send you multiple pictures of me, with my ID to unlock the account for you.. I do have 3 roommates that "could' have tried getting my account back while I was away, but none of them have fessed up to it..

But as for now and the future, you have no worries of losing that account. You bought it, it's yours.. I'll still be happy to send you anything you need to keep the account unlocked.. That's why I gave you my phone number.. I wouldn't give you any of this information if I had any thought of scamming you.

----------


## AccountShark

> Thank you for that... 
> 
> I've send you multiple pictures of me, with my ID to unlock the account for you.. I do have 3 roommates that "could' have tried getting my account back while I was away, but none of them have fessed up to it..
> 
> But as for now and the future, you have no worries of losing that account. You bought it, it's yours.. I'll still be happy to send you anything you need to keep the account unlocked.. That's why I gave you my phone number.. I wouldn't give you any of this information if I had any thought of scamming you.


Why would you sell an account that was accessible by multiple people? And why do 3 of your friends have your ID? Nothing you say adds up to you being innocent. The fact that you asked for the Paladin back after I recovered the account indicates that you're pretty attached to this thing (I can provide the text if necessary). On the other hand, now you say the account is mine. If it's mine, am I not allowed to resell what's there? You weren't misled about my intentions; the Skype conversation indicates that. So why is a refund contingent on what I did with the account while it was supposedly mine?

----------


## Eblis

I live with them? I doubt they know my password, but when they noticed my account logging on I'm sure they wanted to do something about it.. They all play, they did not know I sold the account. They know now, but they still haven't told me they tired getting it.. So would could be stopping you from faking all this just to get the characters and the money? This is the part that doesn't make sense to me... I didn't make a ticket, I've been gone.. You have pictures of my ID and I'm sure you're familiar with proxy's... 


Long story short.. You've already sold my characters, you made your money.. Why would I refund you your money and not receive what I sold you in return?

----------


## AccountShark

> I live with them? I doubt they know my password, but when they noticed my account logging on I'm sure they wanted to do something about it.. They all play, they did not know I sold the account. They know now, but they still haven't told me they tired getting it.. So would could be stopping you from faking all this just to get the characters and the money? This is the part that doesn't make sense to me... I didn't make a ticket, I've been gone.. You have pictures of my ID and I'm sure you're familiar with proxy's... 
> 
> 
> Long story short.. You've already sold my characters, you made your money.. Why would I refund you your money and not receive what I sold you in return?


This is the kind of circumventive argument I've been dealing with for days. He doesn't know that an account recovery requires MULTIPLE proofs of identification, despite me explaining it repeatedly. Your friends couldn't have taken back the account without having access to you or your ID. The ticket was there when I logged in after recovering the account. I wouldn't be putting myself through hell dealing with you just to stage a recovery. How would that even work anyway, when you didn't send me ID at the time of purchase? You waited until I called you and confronted you about the account being taken back. I've bought and sold loads of accounts without any issue; this is the first time I've ever dealt with a completely dishonest narcissist who's incapable of accepting responsibility for themselves. Multiple members on this forum can vouch for my character.

Edit: In response to you accusing me of faking the recovery, which is hilarious, how is that related to a ban caused by a bot that you ran? I'm in the business of flipping accounts, not wasting my time staging impossibly fake recoveries on an account I just bought. If you care to enlighten me how you think that would even be possible I would appreciate it.

There are loads of characters on the account, of which I only managed to sell 3 in the five days I had it. The only one you claim to care about was the Paladin, so why should it matter since that one is still on there? I was really excited about this account only to have it taken away twice.

----------


## Eryx

This is a lot to read and a complicated issue to understand.
What I need to know for now is:
1: How much did Charax buy the account for from Eblis?
2: How much did Charax get from reselling the characters on the account?
3: What is the status for the account now? Banned? Locked? Who is in control of it?

Eryxon

----------


## Eblis

1. I sold the account for $550
2. I tried to give him the money he is saying he "Lost" but he would rather keep the money he made and dispute me on PayPal

3. The battlenet has 7 accounts. One account was made just for a few characters to be on WoW 6, he's sold all the characters from that account but the pally (From what he has told me)
All the achievements on the account have be earned on my Original account on the battle net that is not banned. I also have another account with legion that is not banned. this is the account I finished challenge modes on Wow 7 or Wow 8 (It's been a while, it's the one with the druid he sold)

----------


## AccountShark

> This is a lot to read and a complicated issue to understand.
> What I need to know for now is:
> 1: How much did Charax buy the account for from Eblis?
> 2: How much did Charax get from reselling the characters on the account?
> 3: What is the status for the account now? Banned? Locked? Who is in control of it?
> 
> Eryxon


1. I paid $550 for this account
2. I just about broke even on what I paid for the account. 
3. It is currently in my possession and banned for six months.

I was told by him he never ran a bot on that license, so I did not think there would be any risk in buying the account. I only sold three characters and just about broke even on what I paid. Never told Eblis otherwise, all I've said to him about the account is that I didn't sell the Paladin; he asked me to keep that one for him and sell it back to him in the future.

I never mentioned "losing" any money to him; if he has a screenshot, he's free to submit one. My only argument has been against his dishonesty and character. The only money I feel I've lost is the $550 I spent on an at-risk account that got recalled by him a day after I bought it. 

There are a lot of licenses and toons on the account, but the majority of those are level 1. That isn't relevant to my dispute, but I'm going to mention it since he's bringing up the other licenses like it shouldn't matter that one of them got banned. The one that got banned was the highlight of the account, and he failed to mention he had botted on it.

----------


## Eblis

So you just about broke even. You already sold my characters. 

And you want your money back? So you can make $550 profit and I lose my characters? 

Not to mention it was $533 after it got taxed.

----------


## AccountShark

> So you just about broke even. You already sold my characters. 
> 
> And you want your money back? So you can make $550 profit and I lose my characters? 
> 
> Not to mention it was $533 after it got taxed.


I don't care about turning a profit. This whole dispute is about your dishonesty, not my money. I could easily flip the shell and the 100 Druid, but I wouldn't feel right selling something that's already at-risk. You took the account back after two days; you really expect me to believe you can resist the urge for six months? The alternative is for me to keep the banned account, which I never would have bought at all if you were honest from the start, and risk having it recalled by you a second time. Would someone buy a car if they were promised it didn't have a history of blowing up, then it blows up less than a week later? That's my point. You've already proven yourself to be untrustworthy twice, and you've given me every reason not to feel safe keeping it.

Myself and the moderators can't force you to offer a refund. I should have disputed the transaction when you recalled the account two days after I bought it, but I was trying to give you a chance. You've made me regret that every day since. I would be satisfied just to get you banned here for being a dishonest seller, and open a PayPal dispute in the future if anything more happens to the account.

----------


## Eryx

Yeah, that pretty much sums it up.
Both of you seem to be aware of the risks of buying/selling accounts, and sadly there is not much more we can do from OwnedCore's side.
I'm not going to point fingers at anyone and say who's "guilty" or not, but I hope you guys can keep the dialogue between you constructive and try to come to an agreement about this.

You've both been responsive and answered my questions in a good way, and lets just keep this thread here for future reference.

I hope you guys work out some kind of "middle road" you can both be satisfied with, even though the outcome was not what either of you were hoping for.

Eryxon

----------


## AccountShark

> Yeah, that pretty much sums it up.
> Both of you seem to be aware of the risks of buying/selling accounts, and sadly there is not much more we can do from OwnedCore's side.
> I'm not going to point fingers at anyone and say who's "guilty" or not, but I hope you guys can keep the dialogue between you constructive and try to come to an agreement about this.
> 
> You've both been responsive and answered my questions in a good way, and lets just keep this thread here for future reference.
> 
> I hope you guys work out some kind of "middle road" you can both be satisfied with, even though the outcome was not what either of you were hoping for.
> 
> Eryxon


Thanks Eryxon!

----------

